# Jean Côté & psychic Robert Lindblad



## Robert Lindblad (May 22, 2006)

Guitarist Jean Côté & the psychic who finds missing children of Child Search / Enfant Recherche
Robert Lindblad on keyboards
To have a listen click here:

http://www.bluetracks.ca/index.php/bluetracks/album?id_artiste=1344 

To view or download free of charge the following documentary and news interviews click the link:

http://childsearchpsychic.tripod.com

The J.E. en direct - TVA interview:
French Canadas' top investigative journalist program J.E. en direct in a live interview taken the day after the corpse of a child was found floating in the body of water Robert Lindblad had stated to the parents of the child, whom had been missing for over a month, the day before the body was found before their was even a notion as to his whereabouts, what happened to him, and whether he was living or dead. 

The Scènes de Crime - TQS interview:
An interview Robert Lindblad had with a weekly police documentary that reported on the goings on of police in Quebec.

to view the videos or download them free of charge click the link 

http://childsearchpsychic.tripod.com


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

That crazy ass killed them. Lol.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

what?:sport-smiley-002:


----------

